# How often do the ants here see signs on restaurant restrooms that say "not for drivers"?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://www.vice.com/en/article/884xyp/gig-workers-have-nowhere-to-pee


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

I would only see a sign like that once, because I would never accept a delivery from that place again, and definitely wouldn't get food for myself there.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Paladin220 said:


> I would only see a sign like that once, because I would never accept a delivery from that place again, and definitely wouldn't get food for myself there.


Yes i agree and also i don't buy gas from gas stations who don't have a public restrooms.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

The only restaurants that I have seen with signs do NOT single out drivers.
They say no PUBLIC restaurants.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

None of the restaurants in my area want drivers using their bathrooms (Signs specifically stating this). There’s signs everywhere, it’s not an issue, I just usually take a leak in their parking lot where they can’t see me. Problem solved.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

I’ve never encountered this. In my state it is a law that establishments with indoor dining must have a bathroom. If it is carry out only, I don’t ask, I just walk in and go to the restroom. It’s never been locked.

I always show respect to the restaurant workers I deal with. That would change real fast if I was denied use of a restroom.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Mcwharthog said:


> I've never encountered this. In my state it is a law that establishments with indoor dining must have a bathroom. If it is carry out only, I don't ask, I just walk in and go to the restroom. It's never been locked.
> 
> I always show respect to the restaurant workers I deal with. That would change real fast if I was denied use of a restroom.


Here in Eastern CA, all our restaurants are essentially carry out.
The local Dunkin closed the bathrooms. I returned my coffee for a refund. I am happy to buy a coffee for the privilege of using the loo to expel my last liquid purchase. But I'm not buying your liquid if you close to Rental Return Facility.


----------



## otc55 (Apr 1, 2021)

Mcwharthog said:


> I've never encountered this. In my state it is a law that establishments with indoor dining must have a bathroom. If it is carry out only, I don't ask, I just walk in and go to the restroom. It's never been locked.
> 
> I always show respect to the restaurant workers I deal with. That would change real fast if I was denied use of a restroom.


Same here. There are some places with dining rooms closed, only open for takeout, and have bathrooms blocked off entirely for everyone but employees - in that case I will respect their decision, but if their bathrooms are open for customers, I'm going to use them if I have to, even if there's a "customers only" sign.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

In thousands of deliveries i’ve never seen a sign that was driver specific.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> In thousands of deliveries i've never seen a sign that was driver specific.


Apparently they are out there. Troubling, isn't it?

"Please come to my restaurant and delivery my order to make me money while I do not have to pay someone minimum wage and while you are at it, you can't use the bathroom"



otc55 said:


> Same here. There are some places with dining rooms closed, only open for takeout, and have bathrooms blocked off entirely for everyone but employees - in that case I will respect their decision, but if their bathrooms are open for customers, I'm going to use them if I have to, even if there's a "customers only" sign.


Where I deliver, the mostly all county health departments have removed the standing exemption to block restroom access. When I see this and I have to use the restroom, I ask the manager why it is blocked off. They always give me the covid reason. I tell them in my other job, I work with the health department. I make it clear I work with them and not for them. Then tell them that the exemption no longer applies unless they have an exemption and if so, it should be displayed. I then ask them where their exemption is. I tell them I am going to use the restroom whether they like it or not and I am reporting them. Usually the next business day, I give my contact at the health department a call and the day after that, the bathrooms are open. Imagine that.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Every municipality has its own licensing and permit rules that covers bathrooms. Most are keyed on number of stalls vs occupancy. There is no one size fits all unless you are gonna ADA it and hope for the best.

Most FF places in my market either lock the doors (drive through only) or have signs up that the bathroom is closed. Luckily, there is no way for them to see the entrance to the bathroom anyway.. so I just use it.

If anyone says anything I'll just look at them like the idiot they are and ask them if my order is done yet.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I would totally blow off any such sign...of course I'm a customer...chances are I bought something there in the past 10 years or so.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

JaxUberLyft said:


> I would totally blow off any such sign...of course I'm a customer...chances are I bought something there in the past 10 years or so.


Although I understand what you're saying, you're not a customer to them _at_that_time_. You're delivery driver. Now, you could still technically just walk in and use the restroom, and I doubt anybody would really say anything, unless it was a disgruntled Asian restaurant owner who watches everything, they are very specific about not using their bathrooms. (From what I have seen with other drivers, Asian owners tend to shout and use cryptic profanities in their language by pointing at the door/signs.)

Seriously, if you're a male, I just go wherever I want as long as I'm not in Plain-view of the general public. If You are a female, obviously that will play out differently.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://www.vice.com/en/article/884xyp/gig-workers-have-nowhere-to-pee


by pulling them off
To Read Later !



Mota-Driven said:


> None of the restaurants in my area want drivers using their bathrooms (Signs specifically stating this). There's signs everywhere, it's not an issue, I just usually take a leak in their parking lot where they can't see me. Problem solved.


find the fresh air intake on their ventilation system

Pee there . . .


----------



## otc55 (Apr 1, 2021)

The Jax said:


> Where I deliver, the mostly all county health departments have removed the standing exemption to block restroom access. When I see this and I have to use the restroom, I ask the manager why it is blocked off. They always give me the covid reason. I tell them in my other job, I work with the health department. I make it clear I work with them and not for them. Then tell them that the exemption no longer applies unless they have an exemption and if so, it should be displayed. I then ask them where their exemption is. I tell them I am going to use the restroom whether they like it or not and I am reporting them. Usually the next business day, I give my contact at the health department a call and the day after that, the bathrooms are open. Imagine that.


That seems like a lot of effort


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://www.vice.com/en/article/884xyp/gig-workers-have-nowhere-to-pee


It makes no sense. Starbucks and McD block the restrooms from their customers. Had to use the great outdoors or an empty water bottle. The only place left is gas stations.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

DC is getting worse and worse. Even Chipotle has gone from the super annoying receipt code (have to buy something) to simply "the bathroom is closed." Just experienced this in Georgetown. On a positive note, there is a very clean portapotty on R near Wisconsin! Bright yellow. Are these popping up in other areas?


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Rarely. I see out of order signs but most restaurants are open for indoor seating so everything has opened up. If not just go to a Starbucks.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mota-Driven said:


> Seriously, if you're a male, I just go wherever I want as long as I'm not in Plain-view of the general public. If You are a female, obviously that will play out differently.


Why's that?
I have seen many human females relieve themselves 'in the wild' so to speak, and, their genetalia is not exposed. If yer really paying attention, you might see some upper thigh ... but, it's really not a big deal for girls.
And, i am amazed how fast a female can empty a bladder.
It's like WHOOSH .. and done. Wave coming your way ...

Envy that. As I stand there for twenty seconds feeling that cold breeze ... ugh ...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Cvillegordo said:


> DC is getting worse and worse. Even Chipotle has gone from the super annoying receipt code (have to buy something) to simply "the bathroom is closed." Just experienced this in Georgetown. On a positive note, there is a very clean portapotty on R near Wisconsin! Bright yellow. Are these popping up in other areas?


Bro I told you.

The Georgetown Homeless Shelter AKA Georgetown Safeway has clean free shitters.

Free WiFi too.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

"The owner of Vivi's Cafe did not respond to Motherboard's request for comment but an employee at the restaurant defended the sign, saying over the phone "Our owner put up the sign and we let everyone use the bathroom, but sometimes drivers don't flush or take too long."

That'll be @NauticalWheeler again.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

UbaBrah said:


> "The owner of Vivi's Cafe did not respond to Motherboard's request for comment but an employee at the restaurant defended the sign, saying over the phone "Our owner put up the sign and we let everyone use the bathroom, but sometimes drivers don't flush or take too long."
> 
> That'll be @NauticalWheeler again.


A gas station near me said their restroom was "closed" once. I punished them by not spending any money there for 8 months (and counting).


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Simple solution. Ignore signs. Use restroom. Ignore any comments the staff might make. Leave.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

This happened a couple years or so ago.

Had to drop a duece. Not the usual time so, there was issues 'down there'.
Went to a local large liquor store that had nice big clean bathrooms.
Walked thru the store, pushed on the mens room door ... locked with a sign, "Out of order".

Now, time was limited. This was gonna happen, and soon.
Looked over at the womens room. Pushed on the door and went in.
Nobody there. Good.

Settled into my spot, did what I went there do to.
Washed up.
As I was heading toward the door some old cow walks in, "What are you doing here?"
I walked around her and went outside.

Now, she's on my heels, louder "What were you doing in there?"
"Lady, if you walk in and take a breath thru your nose you'll figure it out."
I kept walking.
She's louder now and attracting attention.
A pimply faced kid that looked 17 with a name tag that id'd him as "Kyle" and that he is an Asst Manager, asks if there's a problem.
She's steady barking about me lurking in the ladies room, and I'm a pervert and ....

He looks at me and says, "I should call the police."
OK, now we have a problem that stopped me in the middle of the store.
"Look kid, you call anyone you think you need to call. But, if I had not done what I did where and when I did it - you'd have a clean up on Isle 3, 4 and 6 right now. Ya know?"
Blank look.
"And, with the way California is going with the whole gender self-identify thing ... well, do you really want to start this fight?"
Blank look.
"Tell you what. I gotta get back to work." I handed him a business card, "If the police have any questions have them give me a call, but if I was you I'd call your District Manager or get legal advice before doing that."

I left.
Never heard another thing about it.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I haven’t seen that.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> I haven't seen that.


Mark, haven't seen you in a while. I thought maybe you retired from old age or something. Good to see you're still out delivering.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Mota-Driven said:


> Mark, haven't seen you in a while. I thought maybe you retired from old age or something. Good to see you're still out delivering.


Thanks! I am old, but not quite ready for retirement yet


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ColonyMark said:


> Thanks! I am old, but not quite ready for retirement yet


Bad news ... I am old. I am ready for retirement.
But, some of us are destined to die in the harness.
By our own choice, usually.

I need a reason to get up.
Hell, I can't die ... I got shit that _needs_ to get done - tomorrow, early.
If it doesn't get done I am in _big_ trouble.

Either way.

.


----------

